# Semi pro footballer



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi
Can anybody help, my son will probably kill me if he new I was putting this post on. My husband and I are thinking about moving to Paphos and my son has said he would move with us if he could get into a football club there. He has played since he was 7 years old and is now nearly 23 years old he has been a pro for Chester City FC and now plays for Bangor City FC semi-pro it is his main career he has also reppresented North Wales 2 times and played against Bournmouth in the cup final, any advise would be appreciated

thanks Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> Can anybody help, my son will probably kill me if he new I was putting this post on. My husband and I are thinking about moving to Paphos and my son has said he would move with us if he could get into a football club there. He has played since he was 7 years old and is now nearly 23 years old he has been a pro for Chester City FC and now plays for Bangor City FC semi-pro it is his main career he has also reppresented North Wales 2 times and played against Bournmouth in the cup final, any advise would be appreciated
> 
> thanks Cherie


There are loads of football teams here, moslty small ones for the villages but also some larger ones who play in a league. I know of English men who have been welcomed into teams so I would think your son would have no problems being accepted into one.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Many thanks Cherie


----------

